# This weeks rods...........



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## slimedog (Feb 25, 2006)

very nice!! one day i will wrap a couple myself.

Just haven't got around to it yet.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

where mine at?...lol...j/k


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nice work... looks like woodgrain...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Clyde said:


>



Yo Popeye...who makes this guide?


Real purty werk....looks like real wood!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

looks like a fuji...chrome framed SIC


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

chris storrs said:


> looks like a fuji...chrome framed SIC


Close, Fuji chrome alconite.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> Close, Fuji chrome alconite


 I just love those alconites. It's cool they're chromed them out like that.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Marbalizing? What kind of paint?Looks to have some metallic in it.btw nice work.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Samurai said:


> Marbalizing? What kind of paint?Looks to have some metallic in it.btw nice work.



Used Testors metallic copper for the marbelizeing. It really looks better in person, the metallic's shine like crazy in the sun. Those two rods are the Rainshadow 1509 & 1569 by the way.


----------



## J Johnston (Nov 24, 2003)

Purty Work Clyde! 

Johnny


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Looks almost too purrtty to use.


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*Clyde*

How many coats do you put on after the marble coat?---Do you have any pics of flame work or camo?Been busy doing everybody elses rods but when I get a chance,I'm going to try a camo pattern on my own.---Aloha!!


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

*Flames?*



















I sometimes don't put any coat on top of the marbleing, usually one coat over it though. I haven't done any camo - yet.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Dude... that looks sweeeeeeeeeet 

I guess I have to save up for nother beefy heaver... Nail/inferno/1509? hmmm...


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice work.---Keep em coming.How about Weaves?


----------



## sun_goddess (Mar 14, 2006)

Clyde, that just looks awesomely sweet! I like the flamey one! You're good! Very nice work!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

nice work...i think i'll try that effect...does it hold up...the mix seems clean...


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*tough decision*

do i put the chrome 7500 ct abu or the black avet sx on that silver 1569? hmmmmm????


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I could build you a matching pair!


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

*Lol*

you probably wouldn't be willing to do that for the amount of money i have left to offer..


----------

